# how many mpw?



## bruno (Jun 16, 2006)

how many miles a week ya generally ride?

i commute 5 days a week 24 miles roundtrip (shortest distance) but this time of year with extra miles for fun and all on the way home (and sometimes on the wayTO!). 60 or 70 a day on the weekends. errands as well as i try to never use my car 'cept for goin' hikin'.

so i voted "over 200".

all on fixed gear (as those are the only bikes i have!):smile:


----------



## Marc (Jun 16, 2006)

150-200 now that the weather is good.  100-150 if the weather is less than favorable.

Sometimes less than 100.  Depends a lot.  I wish I could do 70 miles rides saturday and sunday, but you're pushin' four hours for a ride like that, and with all the crap I have to do on the weekends, that just eats up too much time.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jun 16, 2006)

It really depends for me. Some weeks I will push 150-200 if I do some longer weekend rides. Unfortunately, those haven't happened of late so I've been more in the 50-100 category.


----------



## Marc (Jun 16, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> It really depends for me. Some weeks I will push 150-200 if I do some longer weekend rides. Unfortunately, those haven't happened of late so I've been more in the 50-100 category.



Just vote 150-200 to pad the vote talley and make the board look better to outsiders.


And..... hopefully they won't read this post.


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 16, 2006)

voted 20-50

Recently I have had only one night available to ride/week and my weekends have been filled with stuff that doesn't allow me enough time for the longer rides I crave. I'm not a morning person and after a couple weeks of getting up early to ride I lost motivation to get up that early - I guess I should find a partner.

On a general night after work I'll do my standby 25 mile loop.
This past week I rushed out of work and squeezed in this new 45 mile loop before the lights went out. 

I gotta get out and ride more... but then there's climbing, kayaking, hiking, drinking...

sigh


----------



## Marc (Jun 16, 2006)

cbcbd said:
			
		

> voted 20-50
> 
> Recently I have had only one night available to ride/week and my weekends have been filled with stuff that doesn't allow me enough time for the longer rides I crave. I'm not a morning person and after a couple weeks of getting up early to ride I lost motivation to get up that early - I guess I should find a partner.
> 
> ...



_Especially_ drinking...


----------



## freeheelwilly (Jun 16, 2006)

150-200.  Wish it could be more but rarely is.  Not enough hours in the day and, while I ride further on the weekends, I like to do other stuff too.  Plus lawnwork, errands, life...uugghh.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 16, 2006)

Not enough, voted 20-50, but hoping to improve. This week I have started waking up at 5:30 am and getting in 10 mile rides. Don't have time for much more than this due to work. On weekends I try to do a a 30 mike ride, I've only been able to do this twice thus far, otherwise it's 15-20 miles. Hope to improve as the season progresses.


----------



## bruno (Jun 17, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> . Don't have time for much more than this due to work.



ride to work!!! wif petrol at 3 bucks a gallon, it makes cents! (get it? "cents"! i'm so funny!! )

for real though! just ride to work. don't worry if there's no showers or you're all sweaty and all. exercise sweat don't stink!!! in fact, chicks dig it!!!:dunce:  :-o :beer: :smile:


----------



## andyzee (Jun 17, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> ride to work!!! wif petrol at 3 bucks a gallon, it makes cents! (get it? "cents"! i'm so funny!! )
> 
> for real though! just ride to work. don't worry if there's no showers or you're all sweaty and all. exercise sweat don't stink!!! in fact, chicks dig it!!!:dunce:  :-o :beer: :smile:


 
That's the biggest problem, no showers. When I first started at this company, they did have showers and I did ride to work. But after awhile they took the showers out.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 20, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Not enough, voted 20-50, but hoping to improve. This week I have started waking up at 5:30 am and getting in 10 mile rides. Don't have time for much more than this due to work. On weekends I try to do a a 30 mike ride, I've only been able to do this twice thus far, otherwise it's 15-20 miles. Hope to improve as the season progresses.


 
I'm doing my best to improve on this and am happy to say that in the past 7 days, I got in 73.5 miles. 15 years ago, that would have been a decent 1 day ride, but not getting any younger and working on improving this.


----------



## jplynch019 (Jun 28, 2006)

I rarely get to go on the long rides.  Too much to do on weekends. Lawn, fix things, honey-do list. I've been trying to replace miles with climbs on the weekends.  Big steep hills near where I live.  So I'll just do those + 30 - 40 to round out the week.  Also do some 20 mile sprints as an alternative to long rides. So about 250 per week.


----------

